# Standard Prozesse in Windows XP Home



## ::emanuel:: (14. September 2006)

Hi Leute!

Seit einiger Zeit bemerke ich Perfomanceprobleme beim Starten meines Notebooks.
Habe schon einige Prozesse bei msconfig rausgelöscht, die standardmäßig gestartet werden. Tja, aber trotzdem erscheint mir die Prozessliste im Taskmanager ziemlich lang.
Hättet ihr eine Standardliste parat, welche Prozesse laufen "müssen" um Windows bedienen zu können. Damit ich weiß, welche Prozesse ich noch getrost löschen kann?!
Danke!

LG,

Emanuel


----------



## lexz (29. September 2006)

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=Windows+Standart+Prozesse&meta=


----------

